# Tubeless Umbau bei den Alpha Enduro Felgen



## neiduck (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo allerseits.

wollte gerade die Commencal Alpha Felgen 650B Schlauchlos umbauen.
Ich verwende die Notubes Milch und die Universal Ventile mit Dichtkonus.
Nun bläßt dauernd beim Ventil die Luft ab. Muss ich denn die innere Kammer der Felgen aufbohren?
Ich dachte bei Tubless ready Felgen muss man das nicht machen.
Echt blöd und voll die Sauerei wenn das nicht auf Anhieb klappt.

Wer hat sich denn da schon rangetraut?
Danke euch.

Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Februar 2015)

neiduck schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> wollte gerade die Commencal Alpha Felgen 650B Schlauchlos umbauen.
> Ich verwende die Notubes Milch und die Universal Ventile mit Dichtkonus.
> ...



Als erstes musst du das felgenband entfernen und tubeless Band einkleben.
Dann ruhig erst nochmal einen Schlauch rein, aufpumpen das sich alles setzt. 
Usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neiduck (24. Februar 2015)

Hi 4Stroke,

ok hab verstanden. Ich dachte bei Tubless ready Felgen muss man das Band nicht wechseln...
Also doch Tape rein... Was ist denn bei denen dann noch ready?


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Februar 2015)

neiduck schrieb:


> Hi 4Stroke,
> 
> ok hab verstanden. Ich dachte bei Tubless ready Felgen muss man das Band nicht wechseln...
> Also doch Tape rein... Was ist denn bei denen dann noch ready?



Es geht in der Tat auch mit dem Felgenband, nur klettert dir die Milch irgendwann "in" die Felge.


----------



## neiduck (24. Februar 2015)

Felgenband heute eingeklebt, gleich hat sich der Druck über den Mantel aufgebaut und er hat sich super ins Felgenbett eingefunden.
Gerade im Bereich des Ventils dauert es etwas länger bis die Milch ihre Funktion zeigt.
Ordentlich schütteln und bewegen des Laufrades ist sehr wichtig.

Hoffe morgen früh ist noch ordentlich Druck da


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2015)

neiduck schrieb:


> Felgenband heute eingeklebt, gleich hat sich der Druck über den Mantel aufgebaut und er hat sich super ins Felgenbett eingefunden.
> Gerade im Bereich des Ventils dauert es etwas länger bis die Milch ihre Funktion zeigt.
> Ordentlich schütteln und bewegen des Laufrades ist sehr wichtig.
> 
> Hoffe morgen früh ist noch ordentlich Druck da


 
schön zu lesen, dass die Felgen tubeless-ready sind, weißt zu zufällig, ob du durch den Umbau auf schlauchlos sogar ein wenig Gewicht sparen konntest?


----------



## neiduck (18. März 2015)

Ja das kann ich sagen.
Pro LR 100gr. und das spürt man auch...
Würde es wieder machen...nimm aber sofort das richtige Tape. Dann ersparst du dir echt Arbeit


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2015)

das klingt nicht schlecht... wenn ich das mache, dann würde das ganze vom Stan nehmen...


----------



## Yan0sh (29. April 2015)

Wie breit muss das Tape denn sein, 25mm?


----------



## neiduck (29. April 2015)

Ja 25mm passt, du hast ne innere Breite von 28,5mm.

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12722816


----------



## Yan0sh (29. April 2015)

Danke dir  genau wegen den 28mm, hab ich mich gefragt ob 25mm reicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

